# Another Irresponsable Owner Leads To Euthaniation



## purple93lowrider (Mar 25, 2008)

Arabi boy mauled by neighbor's dog
Facial wounds require 32 stitchesSaturday, May 01, 2010 St. Bernard bureau
An Arabi child was mauled by a pit bull Thursday night, authorities said. 

The 5-year-old boy was bitten in the face and required 32 stitches, the St. Bernard Parish Sheriff's Office said. 

The owner of the dog was cited by parish government for allowing the dog, a 7-month-old male, to run free, the Sheriff's Office said. The owner, Rosalie Aguilar, 47, signed the dog over to the parish's animal shelter. 

The dog will be quarantined for 10 days, then euthanized because it would be deemed vicious and non-adoptable due to the unprovoked attack, the Sheriff's Office said in a news release. 

The boy, who was bitten while he was playing in his family's driveway, was treated at Tulane Medical Center after the 6:30 p.m. incident in the 2200 block of Mehle Avenue, the Sheriff's Office said. According to the news release, the boy likely will require plastic surgery after receiving a deep laceration to his left cheek and three puncture wounds to the face. 

After the incident, Aguilar told deputies and animal control officers she didn't know where the dog was, the Sheriff's Office said. But on Friday, after being told the child could have to undergo rabies shots, Aguilar told authorities where the dog was being kept. 

Aguilar's children were playing on the slab of a razed house next to the victim's house, and the pit bull was running around, according to a Sheriff's Office report. The victim walked onto his family's driveway and was attacked by the dog. The boy's godfather punched the dog to get him off the boy, the police report said.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow people are so irresponsible it's sad. Why on earth world you just let your dog run free outside in the neighborhood WTF. Some people just shouldn't be allowed to own animal at all. :rain:


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

sigh.........


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ugh! It just gets more and more difficult to fight the BSL with nonsense like this! SMH! What will we do?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

7 months old creating that kind of damage? Is there proof it was an apbt?


----------



## purple93lowrider (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah it does make it hard with headlines like that.as far asweather or not it was indeed a pit I have yet to find any pics related to the artical.I can see where you are coming from with that because I have said many time before the news and media are a multi million dollar opporation and they print and show what they think will sell..the only other artical I was able to get is a follow up report from wwl tv in New Orleans.here's the addy:WWLTV.com : St. Bernard deputies arrest owner of pit bull that attacked 5-year-old... I know that is a mobile link had it texted to my phone.


----------



## Dirtytank (Jun 4, 2010)

Makes me so mad to hear this, the owner should get hard jail time IMO I think thats a good start to help save the dogs name. I would say 15 years FED time if you ask me!!!! My two don't even go out back in a fenced yard unless im out there NEVER, and they have grown up with kids, welcome people that come over and even sometimes the kids next door will pet them when there out with me. I swear I hate to see such a thing to happen and it be a APBT at that


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Just a pup too


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok here is my two cents on this and what needs to be done because this is getting too far. Now this will only work for registered dogs unless it became law to register all litters with the county. 

If a dog bites someone it is on record, its parents are on record its siblings are on record these records should be public record. APBTs should get 1 bite that is it once a bite is reported and it was a true bite the dog gets put down. 

Now if a dog bites the breeder is notified, the people with the siblings are notified, and I also think that if a breeder has say 2 biters out of a litter the parents are spayed and neutered and need to be temp tested (this is just being nice for the sake of the board I personally would be much harsher and those that know me know what I mean), if they fail they go down too. If a breeder has more than x amount of man biters they are done and after warnings etc they need to get hit criminally. Too many breeders know their dogs are man biters yet they make excuses and sell the pups that is BS.

not sure if that came out clearly lol


----------



## Dirtytank (Jun 4, 2010)

gamer said:


> Ok here is my two cents on this and what needs to be done because this is getting too far. Now this will only work for registered dogs unless it became law to register all litters with the county.
> 
> If a dog bites someone it is on record, its parents are on record its siblings are on record these records should be public record. APBTs should get 1 bite that is it once a bite is reported and it was a true bite the dog gets put down.
> 
> ...


I agree to a point, now I have a dog bite both my arms really bad and it was clearly the last owners fault. This dog was a show dog and I knew it's blood and the kennle that put it out, but the guy that had it chained it up since it was a pup next to fighting dogs for two years!!! I got a call one day asking if I would take the dog cause it needed a really good home with soeone willing to work with him (so I said yes) well he did great around my other dogs for a few days. Then one mourning the dogs were out running around and just like that he jumped on another dog when I went to break it up the dog grabbed my right arm and started to shake it like a rag doll, well after fighting to get him off he grabbed my left arm and the fighting started again until I got the best of him and he let go. Well my point is this dog was raised wrong for two years of it's life by an idiot that thought it was cool to fight dogs and beat them when they didn't listen ( the reason I got him) and it just flipped one day like it was raised to do so. Well the dog was put under qt for 10 days at my house and then deamed safe, so I worked with the dog alone and he became pretty freindly but very shy. I ended up selling the dog cause my girlfriend did not want him around the kids but since then he has been doing just fine with his new owner for the last 3 years. So I say on top of what you state that the owner should be held just as much if not more for letting the dog run free.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Dirtytank said:


> I agree to a point, now I have a dog bite both my arms really bad and it was clearly the last owners fault. This dog was a show dog and I knew it's blood and the kennle that put it out, but the guy that had it chained it up since it was a pup next to fighting dogs for two years!!! I got a call one day asking if I would take the dog cause it needed a really good home with soeone willing to work with him (so I said yes) well he did great around my other dogs for a few days. Then one mourning the dogs were out running around and just like that he jumped on another dog when I went to break it up the dog grabbed my right arm and started to shake it like a rag doll, well after fighting to get him off he grabbed my left arm and the fighting started again until I got the best of him and he let go. Well my point is this dog was raised wrong for two years of it's life by an idiot that thought it was cool to fight dogs and beat them when they didn't listen ( the reason I got him) and it just flipped one day like it was raised to do so. Well the dog was put under qt for 10 days at my house and then deamed safe, so I worked with the dog alone and he became pretty freindly but very shy. I ended up selling the dog cause my girlfriend did not want him around the kids but since then he has been doing just fine with his new owner for the last 3 years. So I say on top of what you state that the owner should be held just as much if not more for letting the dog run free.


:flush: Good god, ok first chaining a pit bull will not cause it to go mad, being around fighting dogs will not cause it to go mad. The blame is placed most likely more on genetics. There are plenty of fighting dogs and plenty of dogs kept on chains that would lick you to death if given a chance please dont blame things on things you know nothing about. You would be surprised at the "show dogs" with man biters in their history like I said any dog producing man biters need not be producing, I hope at least you told the breeder and the parents were not bred again.

So the dog bit you and you placed it in another home, there is another point if that dog were to harm someone the law should come after you and charge you criminally since you KNEW it not only bites but out right fights a human. Shame on you for not giving that dog a dirt nap ASAP. You can work with a man biter sure but they are still a bomb waiting to go off and when they do the damage is horrid. Tell me why again you had a dog from a fighting person (so you say) and you let him run with other dogs just a few days after you get him?


----------



## Dirtytank (Jun 4, 2010)

Fisrt of all don't come snapping at me, second the dog and it's blood NEVER had history of biting so NO it was not in it's blood. It was a show amstaff from a very good bloodline that had been treated wrong all it's life but never was in fights not once. The owner beat the dog and pushed it to the edge and thats all I have to say about it. Im not here to have fights with people im here to enjoy the breed with other such as myself so I will leave it at that.....


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Dirtytank said:


> Fisrt of all don't come snapping at me, second the dog and it's blood NEVER had history of biting so NO it was not in it's blood. It was a show amstaff from a very good bloodline that had been treated wrong all it's life but never was in fights not once. The owner beat the dog and pushed it to the edge and thats all I have to say about it. Im not here to have fights with people im here to enjoy the breed with other such as myself so I will leave it at that.....


I'm not here to fight either.But I have to chime in here.As the dog was under your care when it was displaying this behaviour,it was your responsibilty to have it put down.It doesn't matter the experiences it had growing up.There is no excuse for a dog to act this way.ANd if it does,then it should not be kept around.
Just because a dog is acting fine again for a certain amount of time doesn't mean that it will not lose control again.ANd what if it decides to next time with a child nearby?
Does the family or person that got the dog from you know the reason as to why you rehomed it?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Dirtytank said:


> Fisrt of all don't come snapping at me, second the dog and it's blood NEVER had history of biting so NO it was not in it's blood. It was a show amstaff from a very good bloodline that had been treated wrong all it's life but never was in fights not once. The owner beat the dog and pushed it to the edge and thats all I have to say about it. Im not here to have fights with people im here to enjoy the breed with other such as myself so I will leave it at that.....


Oh sorry I struck a nerve, so you can say that no dog in its history ever snapped, bit or growled at a human? Not really since you didnt own them all. All I am saying is that a well bred well tempered pit bull doesnt just "snap" You have seen the stories from the rescues where this breed has been doused with gasoline then set on fire and when people get there to help he is sweet and licking them? THAT is a good dog papered or not. I am sorry if I upset you but a pit bull/am staff that bites needs to be put down and if a person passing along a dog know it bites they need to be help accountable once that happens and people figure out that they will be put in jail for passing on a bad tempered dog people will think twice before letting their bleeding hearts let a pit bull live after he has bitten.

I didnt snap at you you are snapping at me. If you dont want to be corrected dont make such comments as the dog is a biter because he lived on a chain, or was raised around fighting dogs.


----------



## Dirtytank (Jun 4, 2010)

Im not snapping at you, all I am trying to put across is that it's not always the dog. It's 9 times out of 10 the owner that tried to take the dog and bring the aggression out. I mean lets face the facts these dogs were not bred from the get go as fighting dogs but alot of there blood carries the trait as thats were it went for some time. I understand that bad breeding can produce a aggressive dog but again that is the owners fault for breeding in that manner. The dog I am talking about is a well bred dog and till this day has been very good some 4 years later without any issues. IMO I am saying that not cause it was chained up it bit me it's cause the dog was not socialized with people or dogs in the right manner. I think that if I tied you up on a chain and beat you then showed you nothing but aggression you to would flip at one point. Now yes I was wrong for thinking he would be fine around dogs that did not have aggression but his nature was not that of a aggressive dog (agian wrong for assuming that) and when I talked to the breeder they were shocked to even hear this. All in all I learned that it's not always the dog and to never trust a dog from jump start at the same time.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Dirtytank said:


> Im not snapping at you, all I am trying to put across is that it's not always the dog. It's 9 times out of 10 the owner that tried to take the dog and bring the aggression out. I mean lets face the facts these dogs were not bred from the get go as fighting dogs but alot of there blood carries the trait as thats were it went for some time. I understand that bad breeding can produce a aggressive dog but again that is the owners fault for breeding in that manner. The dog I am talking about is a well bred dog and till this day has been very good some 4 years later without any issues. IMO I am saying that not cause it was chained up it bit me it's cause the dog was not socialized with people or dogs in the right manner. I think that if I tied you up on a chain and beat you then showed you nothing but aggression you to would flip at one point. Now yes I was wrong for thinking he would be fine around dogs that did not have aggression but his nature was not that of a aggressive dog (agian wrong for assuming that) and when I talked to the breeder they were shocked to even hear this. All in all I learned that it's not always the dog and to never trust a dog from jump start at the same time.


I dont agree but what can ya do lol Am Staffs come from pit bulls so fighting is in their history.


----------



## Dirtytank (Jun 4, 2010)

Fair enough!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

First it's 3 years later.Now it's some 4 years later........

But whatever.I have no tolerance WHATSOEVER for a HA dog.I'm not talking about a apbt.I'm talking about a dog.We jut happen to be talking about an abpt.
And biting an owner in any form is HA in my book no matter how many times you excuse it down to the dogs past experiences.And you still didn't answer my question about the new owners knowing why you rehomed the dog.


----------



## Dirtytank (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes they knew and asked to have him so no I did not just pawn him off on anyone.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Dirtytank said:


> Yes they knew and asked to have him so no I did not just pawn him off on anyone.


well still bad decision and I still think that you can and should be held responsible if something happens, you know they can sue you right? Or did they sign a contract knowing the dog had attacked you and they are ok with it?


----------

